# ROSS Track frame



## Mr.RED (Aug 25, 2018)

I picked up this Ross track frame set this morning along with a Bianchi Pista track frame also both came from a guy who raced and briefly ran a local velodrome. I knew about the older Bianchi Pista frames but I never would imagine Ross produced a track frame in the 1980s. I cant seem to find any info at all about Ross producing a track frame in 80's. I imagine this had to be a small batch or possibly a one off made by Kellogg or Redclay. The frame looks like it was powder coated some time back then re decaled but it has Campy drops, Shimano Dura Ace NJS headset and Dura Ace seat post. Any info will be appreciated


----------



## juvela (Aug 25, 2018)

-----

Thanks for posting.

A new one to me.  Will look forward to reading what the experts have to say.  You might try checking the CR email list if a subscriber.

In image of BB area appears spindle in backwards.  This may be simply perspective...


-----


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 25, 2018)

Beautiful track frame! Most likely a Tom Kellog. I used to ride/collect a lot of track bikes. Ross made a few comebacks over the years. I remember an ad in BMX PLUS showing pro level BMX, road, trials, and other bikes. (This was 90’s when Ross was a big joke!)
They did this in the 80’s and again in the 90’s.
 The only track bike I have left is an early 80’s Bianchi pista with full record.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 25, 2018)

Just found this but can’t see the pics.
https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-...-worth-appraisals/857318-ross-track-bike.html


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 25, 2018)

Here’s pics of Tom Kellogg’s prototype for ROSS. Your is most likely a production frame from Ross.


----------



## juvela (Aug 25, 2018)

-----

Thank you pedal4416!

Peecha assistenza -


----------



## Mr.RED (Aug 25, 2018)

Awesome I saw that article but couldn't view the pictures. I couldn't pass it up plus I got a Bianchi pista with the Ross which I will post later. Thanks for the info


----------



## juvela (Aug 25, 2018)

-----

Look forward to meeting Edoardo.

Hath thee as yet established his birthday?

-----


----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Sweet project!!


----------

